# Huge 8 (Killed 12/27 see post 36)



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 18, 2014)

One of our members got this pic on our Taliaferro club.

I killed a great 8 down there a few years ago that scored 142 and this buck looks bigger!

Think he will make 150?


----------



## cfuller6 (Sep 19, 2014)

I see 130, but tough to tell from one pic. I like his character though, its not all about score, that is a good mature deer.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah that is a freak!!!  Not sure he is a 150" 8, but he is all of your 140+ mark.  I wish you had a head on shot of him.  Who knows if he has 21" or 24" main beams.  

Those G2s could be 14" or more.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 19, 2014)

Not quite! Daytime pic is a good sign!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 19, 2014)

I keep scoring him with 15" inside and 20" beams, can't get him to 150. The 142 from a few years back had extreme mass, better than this buck.

Camera has been reset hoping for some additional angles.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Sep 19, 2014)

I see lower 130's.  He does not have great mass, and I don't think he is real wide.  It would help to have a frontal pic.  Hopefully he is bigger than I think.  Good luck!


----------



## jevans7mm (Sep 19, 2014)

His brows look impressive. Good luck with him.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking like some 140's to me.Nice tine length.


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm guessing 143 net


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 20, 2014)

That's a hoss 8 pointer.  He looks like he make be hitting the 140" mark.  Not as massive as the 8 you killed.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 21, 2014)

Great deer man. Get on it!


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 22, 2014)

That is a stud of an 8, we've got a similar looking buck but he isn't quite that good. Good luck with him!!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 23, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I keep scoring him with 15" inside and 20" beams, can't get him to 150. The 142 from a few years back had extreme mass, better than this buck.
> 
> Camera has been reset hoping for some additional angles.



Yeah don't think he gets there.  I don't see anough to get him over the 145 mark much less to 150.  That is no doubt a stud of an 8.  I think he lands around the 140 mark.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Sep 26, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> Yeah that is a freak!!!  Not sure he is a 150" 8, but he is all of your 140+ mark.  I wish you had a head on shot of him.  Who knows if he has 21" or 24" main beams.
> 
> Those G2s could be 14" or more.





Jeff Phillips said:


> I keep scoring him with 15" inside and 20" beams, can't get him to 150. The 142 from a few years back had extreme mass, better than this buck.
> 
> Camera has been reset hoping for some additional angles.





GTHunter007 said:


> Yeah don't think he gets there.  I don't see anough to get him over the 145 mark much less to 150.  That is no doubt a stud of an 8.  I think he lands around the 140 mark.



crazy how much i find myself agreeing with GTHunter007.   This is an absolute stud of an 8 point.  I see him somewhere around the 140 mark, but as everybody has already pointed out, it is tough to guess his beam length and spread.  World class G2s


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 26, 2014)

This is my buddies 8pt shot just a few years ago in Dooly county. It scored 162 gross. Based on the length of tines in the trail cam pic, I believe it could push 145-150 just to hard to tell on that angle?


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> This is my buddies 8pt shot just a few years ago in Dooly county. It scored 162 gross. Based on the length of tines in the trail cam pic, I believe it could push 145-150 just to hard to tell on that angle?



Your buddy's 8 is not even the same class of the buck posted above.  That is a freak.  The tines are absurd, especially the G3s, and the main beams are special!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2014)

He's a handsome buck Jeff but I can't get to 150. Perhaps low 140's? I know if he walked by me I would have to let the air out of him.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't care what he scores. That is a great buck! I appreciate a big 8 more than a lot of other deer.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see you holding him Jeff


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> Your buddy's 8 is not even the same class of the buck posted above.  That is a freak.  The tines are absurd, especially the G3s, and the main beams are special!



I understand I was just trying to give some perspective.

An 8pt scoring 140 or more is an awesome buck. I do think he will make 140 based on the pic as he does have long tines. Just not sure on the beam length?

Great looking buck either way!!!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great buck Jeff. Im gonna simply answer. I cannot tell. Show us more! Lol. Any the 162 inch 8 pt. That deer is crazy! Start a thread I would like to know more and see more.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2014)

Awesome 8. Good luck killing him!


----------



## sman (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow!  On both of em!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 2, 2014)

he's dead....He just doesn't know it yet...


----------



## bsanders (Oct 2, 2014)

i actually dont get him out of 130s...nice deer for sure though.


----------



## buck whisperer (Oct 2, 2014)

nice


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dang I'm missing crawfordville.... Jeff, if you ever hear about anyone killing "Palmer" off of Ace's old farm then please let us know or send a PM... "Palmer" is four yrs old this year and probably amazing- if he makes it to six like the buck attached here then he will be a booner. There are really nice deer out there and if the pressure stays light then you can get them.

Attached is a pic of the stud we called "Stumpy" that my bro (Ace) killed couple of years back before he moved to South Georgia and sold the farm. We managed intensely with year round food plots and holding off on small ones and it was amazing how many really nice deer came around by year three. Dang I miss ol c-ville sometimes.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 5, 2014)

We have some openings from time to time Wooda. I'll let you know...


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 5, 2014)

That would be great to make it back out there - thanks for the consideration Jeff!  

Btw... That is Stumpy in my avatar when he was 3.5. - goes to show what good food and age can do for a buck.


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 5, 2014)

Figured id share a pic of Palmer and another nice one that was wandering around in Taliaferro before we left.

Palmer is the one on the right - We debated if he was 2 or 3 but pretty sure he was just 2 in that pic bc my bro has a different pic of him at 1.5 the yr before.


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 5, 2014)

Attaching one more different buck bc looks to have real similar genetics to the original post by Jeff.


----------



## hogman3 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Pic test*

Pic test


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 11, 2014)

Holy moly!! Wow - is that free range??


----------



## Carbon Express (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow. That is an awesome deer


----------



## wooda008 (Oct 12, 2014)

Found a pic of Palmer out of velvet - this was last pic we saw sent from folks who bought bother's farm right after the 2013 season - estimated to be 3 yr old at this time.  After reconsidering he might never make the record books bc of main beam length but he is(was) definitely a nice one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 28, 2014)

My brother in law got him yesterday morning! He had a complete break of his front leg and had split an ear fighting. Old warrior! Scored 142 7/8. At least 5 1/2 years old. Great Taliaferro buck any time but real special this late!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Heck of a buck!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome deer!  Congrats to your bro in law


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2014)

Monster 8.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to him.  Great 8.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice buck!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to your BIL!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Dec 29, 2014)

*wow.*

Thats a great deer!  Congrats!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 29, 2014)

Great eight!


----------



## jonesey (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome thread with a great ending ! Super nice buck !!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 30, 2014)

Did he take it to Steve Bishop?  I think I fondled this rack yesterday evening.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> Did he take it to Steve Bishop?  I think I fondled this rack yesterday evening.



If he did it was late. I was fondling it around 8:00 in his garage.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice and tall. How long were the beams?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2014)

Just over 20"


----------



## NiteHunter (Dec 30, 2014)

That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2015)

Not at all sure about the score but he doesn't look that old.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 10, 2015)

Lone Wolf said:


> Not at all sure about the score but he doesn't look that old.



You can go to the Taliaferro Hunt Reports thread to see his 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 year old pics.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 11, 2015)

That is a heck of a buck!


----------

